# XD Sports signs Hunting Personality Steve Criner and Steve Criner's Dog Soldier



## xdsports (Jul 11, 2012)

Happy to have Steve on board!

http://pitchengine.com/xdsports/xd-sports-signs-hunting-personality-steve-criner-and-steve-criners-dog-soldier-to-their-roster-of-tough-athletes


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome XDSports as well as another for Steve. Just some OLD dog soldiers in here lol. Looking forward to some short clips of hunts etc...as well as the comraderie.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum xdsports


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep its gonna be nuts!!
Are we allowed to talk about the show and stuff or do I need to pay somthin,lmk.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Talk it up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

stevecriner said:


> Yep its gonna be nuts!!
> Are we allowed to talk about the show and stuff or do I need to pay somthin,lmk.


Talk away .....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum xdsports......looking forward to seeing what you put together.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome xdsports. Glad to have ya aboard.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome XD


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Steve thats what we expect lol. Talk away!! Video away, picture us away we like it all.


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Steve !! Looking forward to some great stuff !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No videos yet? What are you waiting for


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

stevecriner said:


> Yep its gonna be nuts!!
> Are we allowed to talk about the show and stuff or do I need to pay somthin,lmk.


No charge but gratuities for the staff are always appreciated.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Operation Predator 9 looks like a really good production. Very nice trailer Steve.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

OOOOOO it was a teaser! Nice looking video


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A teaser it was lol ----give us a little meat and taters buddy lol


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

K thats it. Im liable to get fired over that!!!! lol. Now buy it *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* it!
Thats funny


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Take his head off lol...


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok enough of that crap. Im ready to start killin stuff!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Couple of good vids there.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

NICE! I am going to the store to get some apples..... LOL Thanks for the vids


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice double, thx for a good preview; what rifle/caliber are/do you use and or prefer and why?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great videos - wack em and stack em Steve!


----------



## stevecriner (Jul 10, 2012)

Antlerz22-Ill start a post in the coyote section on firearms
Im glad you all liked em


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

stevecriner said:


> Antlerz22-Ill start a post in the coyote section on firearms
> Im glad you all liked em


 Ok thx Steve!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT from across the pond!


----------

